# What did ya last watch?



## Dude111

I last watched BUS STOP (1956) on VHS 

Wow... What a good movie!!!!!!


I got this a few months ago and the first time I watched it,i fell asleep during it so i mi$$ed most of it.... Tonight I was up all thru it and could really see it!!!

MY.... MARYLIN WAS AWESOME!!!!!!!!! -- I get the whole gist of the movie..... She was nervous facing love again after having so many dissapointments that she tried to get away from it..... When she Discovered HE hadnt ever tried for a girl before,it touched her heart in many ways and she decided to go with it!!!!!!


A VERY GOOD MOVIE!!! (As stuff was in the 70s and earlier)


People hadnt been compromised yet,they had use of thier own minds!! (And could act on thier own accords)


----------



## MysteryMan

Wow, still using a VHS player! You must really be into antiques. Upgrade to Blu-ray and you'll see "Bus Stop" and other great movies like you've never seen them before!


----------



## dpeters11

MysteryMan said:


> Wow, still using a VHS player! You must really be into antiques. Upgrade to Blu-ray and you'll see "Bus Stop" and other great movies like you've never seen them before!


He's a big fan of analog. While I enjoy spinning the vinyl, VHS isn't something I could ever go back to.

I don't remember the last movie we watched at home. Recently saw Avengers at the theater, and on Tuesday going to our Music Hall to watch a silent film with a live organist/silent film composer.


----------



## Dude111

Thank you buddy!

Yes I love analogue more than I could type to ya!! (Nothing is nicer.... MORE NATURAL,etc)

Nothing is Pure like Analog is and thats what matters to me


----------



## coolman302003

Mr. Dude, 

Curious, didn't you post this essentially verbatim over at C-D forum also?  :grin:


----------



## Dude111

Hehe I post it on every site im on  (I love analog)

Yes I guess I did buddy.. (And on AVSforum also)


Ah man!!


I Last watched SMOKEY AND THE BANDIT (1977) on VHS


----------



## dpeters11

LPs and good analog film I get. VHS and audio cassette, no way. I recently did a tour of our big Museum Center, which included the Omnimax. Hearing the head tech talk, he's of a dying breed, splicing together the big reels and takes great care in his work. These days many times no one at a theater can even change the lens on a projector. Had to watch an entire movie that way during the Oscar Marathon.


----------



## fluffybear

Watched Tom Horn a few weeks back.

It is one one of the few movies I try and catch whenever it is on..


----------



## Dude111

I last watched IMPROPER CHANNELS (1981) on VHS


----------



## dpeters11

Tuesday night I watched The Immigrant (Chaplin), That's My Wife (Laurel and Hardy) and One Week (Keaton).

Audio quality could not be improved, live Wurlitzer performace.


----------



## Dude111

I last watched PREDATOR (1987) on VHS


----------



## MysteryMan

Dawn of the Planet of the Apes (Blu-ray).


----------



## Dude111

I last watched JAWS 3 (1983) on VHS


----------



## MysteryMan

"The Judge" (Blu-ray).


----------



## Dude111

I last watched ON GOLDEN POND (1981) on VHS


----------



## dmspen

That Thing You Do
DVD


----------



## lugnutathome

X-Men Days of Future Past (BlueRay 3D)

Don "with a pile of DVRs it's hard to find time to just watch a movie" Bolton


----------



## Mark Holtz

El laberinto del fauno (Pan's Labyrinth) on BluRay in mid-May in 1080p. Which is several times better than the 240i of VHS, plus I see the movie in it's original aspect ratio.


----------



## Cholly

Transformers: Age of Extinction - free on Amazon Prime Instant Video :biggrin:


----------



## WestDC

I Just watched "Life Of Crime" on Amazon Prime and I would recomend it with 5 Stars - It was surpising good IMOP.


----------



## Reaper

The 13th Warrior, DVD rip. One of the handful of movies I can watch over and over again.There are so many great quotes from this movie.


----------



## coolman302003

_*Deep Web*_, the EPIX original documentary film. I thought it was fairly good and seemed to be "mostly" accurate regarding the Ross Ulbricht case (the convicted 30-year-old entrepreneur accused to be 'Dread Pirate Roberts,' the online pseudonym of the Silk Road leader). I watched it on EPIX streaming via the Roku as EPIX is included free with my ISP.

EPIX link
IMDb link


----------



## Dude111

I last watched FRIDAY THE 13TH Part 3 (1982) on VHS


----------



## Dude111

I last watched SLEEPAWAY CAMP (1983) on VHS


----------



## Cholly

Just got back from seeing *Spy*, starring Melissa McCarthy, Allison Janney, Jason Statham, Jude Law and Bobby Cannavale. Hilariously funny. I'd see it again.


----------



## MysteryMan

"The Equalizer" (Blu-ray).


----------



## Reaper

Shockwaves in HD. 70s SS Nazi zombies with Peter Cushing and a sexy Brooke Adams. Some creepy and atmospheric scenes.


----------



## Dude111

I last watched Bill and Teds Excellent Adventure (1989) on VHS


----------



## MysteryMan

"Fury" (Blu-ray).


----------



## Edmund

Just watched "Westward the Women" with Robert Taylor. Its was DVDr sold by amazon.


----------



## Dude111

I last watched SUPER FUZZ (1981) on VHS


----------



## Nick

"*Loving Leah*" is streaming on 'Feeln' starring *Lauren Ambrose*,
with whom I have been in love ever since she turned 18. 

https://www.feeln.com/films/lovingleah


----------



## joshjr

The last movie I watched was Deliverance (first time) and I would never watch it again. Not my kind of movie. Heard others over the years talk about it so I felt compelled to at least watch it once. I imagine it was pretty deemed pretty crazy when it came out originally.


----------



## Cholly

Last night, I watched "The Enemy Below", which I had first seen when it was originally in theatrical release (1957). In my opinion, it's one of the best WW2 movies -- starring Robert Mitchum, Curt Jurgens, Theodore Bikel and David Hedison. It was showing on the new Grit Netwok (on a subchannel of Charlotte's WBTV), which I had never seen before


----------



## MysteryMan

"The Comancheros" (Blu-ray).


----------



## Eva

Maximum Overdrive (DVD). Remember seeing that when I was widdle!


----------



## Reaper

Below, HD Netflix stream. A great little WW II submarine thriller from writer/director David Twohy (Pitch Black).


----------



## Cholly

Erased -- streamed on Amazon Prime


----------



## Dude111

I last watched "Blazing Saddles" - 1974 on VHS


----------



## Edmund

Malone (1987) w/Burt Reynolds on Amazon Instant video.


----------



## Dude111

I last watched FIRST BLOOD (1982) on VHS


----------



## MysteryMan

"The Magnificent Seven" (Blu-ray).


----------



## Nick

Monster's Ball streaming on M-Go

(is there an echo in here?)


----------



## Dude111

I tried to watch a move on VHS but was cut short after 30 mins..... Let me explain.....

I found a VHS tape @ salvation army yesterday w/no label and was curious if there MIGHT BE something good on it,so i got it....... Out of everything on it (All recorded in 92/93 from analog cable) there was 1 TV-MOVIE "Without a kiss gooodbye" (1993) and I really got into it and after 32 mins the jerks recorded over it!!!!!!

I cannot find an official VHS copy of this movie... The only one I can find is on youtube and I guess Ill have to watch it there..... 


I really dont want to for 2 reasons

1) I wanna see it in analogue (Like I saw the first 32 mins)
2) I feel better respecting and PAYING for good media.......

Ah well.............


----------



## Nick

Dude111 said:


> [...]
> 
> ...there was 1 TV-MOVIE "*Without a kiss goodnight*" (1993) and I really got into it and after 32 mins the jerks recorded over it!!!!!!
> 
> [...]


I couldn't find it on IMDB but there was one similar title, "Without a kiss goodbye" (1993). Could that be it?


----------



## Dude111

OOPS sorry,yes it is!!!!!!!!


Ill fix my post!

EDIT:

I tried to watch it on youtube and only 1/2 the movie downloaded!!! -- I tried again on another link I found and it was SPANISH!!!!!!!

I just said FORGET IT,its not meant to be


----------



## Dude111

I last saw OCTOPUSSY (1983) on VHS


----------



## djlong

Was on a cruise ship last week and saw "Star Wars: The Force Awakens" and "Bridge of Spies".


----------



## btedford

The Stanford Prison Experiment. Interesting movie.


----------



## Dude111

I last watched THE DREAM TEAM (1989) on VHS


----------



## Dude111

I last watched SLEEPAWAY CAMP (1983) on VHS


----------



## btedford

Young Frankenstein on blu-ray


----------



## TheRatPatrol

What's VHS?


----------



## Dude111

Its something very beautiful


----------



## inkahauts

It's really not. It's actually quite awful at this point.


----------



## Dude111

Well you can think what ya want buddy right? 

I last watched ONE MANS JUSTICE (1995) on VHS


----------



## Dude111

I last watched HARRY AND SON (1984) on VHS


----------



## MysteryMan

"Land of Mine" (2015). Great WWII film.


----------



## Rich

MysteryMan said:


> "Land of Mine" (2015). Great WWII film.


Huh. NF doesn't seem to have that movie. Curious. I put it in my queue and it comes up with "unknown" release date.

Rich


----------



## MysteryMan

Rich said:


> Huh. NF doesn't seem to have that movie. Curious. I put it in my queue and it comes up with "unknown" release date.
> 
> Rich


It's available on Blu-ray and is playing on Starz this month.


----------



## MysteryMan




----------



## Rich

MysteryMan said:


> It's available on Blu-ray and is playing on Starz this month.


Every once in awhile NF disappoints me in this way. Rare occurance.

Rich


----------



## Dude111

I last watched WOODSTOCK 69 on VHS 

BEST MUSIC EVENT EVER!!!


----------



## Rich

2012, what a trip! The CGIs are almost too much to watch. Yeah, the movie is a more than a bit over the top but very enjoyable. And it has a great cast. Hadn't seen it since...2012? Hmm, the movie came out in 2009.

Rich


----------



## Delroy E Walleye

_Queen of Outer Space_ (on TCM). Def worthy of MST3K treatment, but as far as I know, they never did.

However I do believe it was parodied a few decades ago as _Amazon Women on the Moon_ (possibly John Landis). Also I think there was an Abbot and Costello version, if memory serves.


----------



## theisabella

Goosebumps...


----------



## MysteryMan

Interesting murder mystery where the audience is repeatedly shown who the killer is but doesn't clearly realize it until the very end.


----------



## MysteryMan

Delroy E Walleye said:


> _Queen of Outer Space_ (on TCM). Def worthy of MST3K treatment, but as far as I know, they never did.
> 
> However I do believe it was parodied a few decades ago as _Amazon Women on the Moon_ (possibly John Landis). Also I think there was an Abbot and Costello version, if memory serves.


"Abbott and Costello Go to Mars" came first, released in 1953. "Queen of Outer Space" was released in 1958 and "Amazon Women on the Moon" was released in 1987.


----------



## tsmacro

"Bladerunner", which I'm sure I haven't sat down and watched all the way through for 20 or 25 years at least. Lets just say for me it hasn't aged well and it has me having second thoughts about seeing the new one in theaters, which is actually why I watched the original in the 1st place, to refresh my memory before going to see the new one.


----------



## yosoyellobo

Dude111 said:


> I last watched WOODSTOCK 69 on VHS
> 
> BEST MUSIC EVENT EVER!!!


Watch many times along with Monterey.


----------



## yosoyellobo

tsmacro said:


> "Bladerunner", which I'm sure I haven't sat down and watched all the way through for 20 or 25 years at least. Lets just say for me it hasn't aged well and it has me having second thoughts about seeing the new one in theaters, which is actually why I watched the original in the 1st place, to refresh my memory before going to see the new one.


In my case I have found that it get better every time I see it. Looking forward to 2049.

Ps the movie not the year. I be 106 for the record.


----------



## Rich

yosoyellobo said:


> In my case I have found that it get better every time I see it. Looking forward to 2049.
> 
> Ps the movie not the year. I be 106 for the record.


You be...you know.

Rich


----------



## Rich

tsmacro said:


> "Bladerunner", which I'm sure I haven't sat down and watched all the way through for 20 or 25 years at least. Lets just say for me it hasn't aged well and it has me having second thoughts about seeing the new one in theaters, which is actually why I watched the original in the 1st place, to refresh my memory before going to see the new one.


I have that in my NF queue, I hope you're wrong and *Lobo's *right.

Rich


----------



## Dude111

I last watched my AC/DC concert I have on VHS  (Live at Donnington 8/17/91)


----------



## MysteryMan

Dude111 said:


> I last watched my AC/DC concert I have on VHS  (Live at Donnington 8/17/91)










You would have enjoyed it a lot more on Blu-ray.


----------



## theisabella

Amithyville: The Awakening

7/10


----------



## tsmacro

yosoyellobo said:


> In my case I have found that it get better every time I see it. Looking forward to 2049.
> 
> Ps the movie not the year. I be 106 for the record.


I understand that "Bladerunner" is considered one of the ultimate sci-fi classics by many, but to me it comes across as an effort that was just trying way too hard in just about every way and failing too live up to it's own aspirations. Of course it probably doesn't help any when you watch it now they also got just about everything about the future wrong, heck Back to the Future II was closer to predicting future reality. Anyway I get it, beloved classic for many which just doesn't speak to me apparently. That being said I'm still leaning towards going to see "2049" out of curiosity, maybe this weekend.


----------



## Dude111

I last watched a STAR TREK episode on VHS 

EPISODE: Tommorow is yesterday


----------



## Rich

Dude111 said:


> I last watched a STAR TREK episode on *VHS *
> 
> EPISODE: Tommorow is yesterday


Gotta ask: Why? NF has it in 1080p, I think. VHS?

Rich


----------



## Dude111

Yes but I prefer ANALOGUE and standard def bud,i always have 

I last watched a U2 concert on VHS  (Under a blood red sky (1983))


THIER BEST CONCERT!!!!!!!!


----------



## MysteryMan

Dude111 said:


> Yes but I prefer ANALOGUE and standard def bud,i always have
> 
> I last watched a U2 concert on VHS  (Under a blood red sky (1983))
> 
> THIER BEST CONCERT!!!!!!!!


Why do you prefer Analogue and Standard Def ?


----------



## TheRatPatrol

What kind of gear do you have, VCR’s?


----------



## jimmie57

Death Race
The Equalizer
Live Free or Die Hard
Redeye
The Other Woman
All things Nascar and NHRA


----------



## MysteryMan

Third installment of the "Caesar" trilogy stays on par with it's prequels.


----------



## Cholly

Jason Bourne (on Blu-Ray)
I give it an A+


----------



## mfmathis

Where are all of these VHS tapes and players coming from??? Last good movie I watched was Thor in HD satellite.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## RobLee

I've been watching [relative] oldies for many years. The last one I watched was the Ed Burns film, "Ash Wednesday."


----------



## MysteryMan




----------



## yosoyellobo

The Third Man. Has to be my all time favorite and I can’t watch enough.


----------



## Delroy E Walleye

_Snow White and the Seven Dwarfs_

(Last week, in "honor" of the 81th anniversary of its premiere, and never seen in entirety before.)


----------



## jimmie57

Definitely Maybe


----------



## MysteryMan




----------



## TheRatPatrol

A Christmas Story

Merry Christmas everyone


----------



## scooper

At the movie Theatre - "Bohemian Rhapsody" (looking forwards to getting a DVD / Bluray of it - need to upgrade to a BluRay player )

Curently on DVD - "Momma Mia - Here we go again"

from satellite / locals - "It's a Wonderful Life"

I like to catch the Marvel movies on Dish.


----------



## jimmie57

Something different,
Love and other Drugs
Milk Money
Now Walking tall


----------



## MysteryMan




----------



## TheRatPatrol

Just saw Mary Poppins Returns with extended family visiting from out of town. I’ll never get those two hours back.


----------



## trh

TheRatPatrol said:


> Just saw Mary Poppins Returns with extended family visiting from out of town. I'll never get those two hours back.


That us why I sent my family to see that movie as I stayed at home and watched Steve McQueen in Bullitt (Amazon Prime).


----------



## TheRatPatrol

trh said:


> That us why I sent my family to see that movie as I stayed at home and watched Steve McQueen in Bullitt (Amazon Prime).


I would have much rather watched that instead.


----------



## MysteryMan




----------



## TheRatPatrol

MysteryMan said:


> View attachment 29643


Did you like it?


----------



## MysteryMan

It's OK and looks great in Ultra HD but to me the best in the series are "Predator" and "Predators".


----------



## TheRatPatrol

MysteryMan said:


> It's OK and looks great in Ultra HD but to me the best in the series are "Predator" and "Predators".


I agree. "If it bleeds we can kill it"


----------



## jimmie57

MysteryMan said:


> It's OK and looks great in Ultra HD but to me the best in the series are "Predator" and "Predators".


I recorded it the other night and will watch Predators probably tonight. I have watched it a couple of times in the past. It has a lot more interesting ways to fight the Predators than the original movie.


----------



## MysteryMan




----------



## Rich

Watched _Aquaman _last night. Pretty good movie, surprised me.

Rich


----------



## MysteryMan




----------



## MysteryMan




----------



## MysteryMan




----------



## jimmie57

12 Strong. It was good.


----------



## MysteryMan

Not available on Blu-ray but is available on DVD (2017 release). DVD source material is very good, near Blu-ray quality.


----------



## MysteryMan

This is the definitive way to view this classic. It comes with Dolby Vision and Dolby Atmos. Really gave my Home Theater System a workout!


----------



## MysteryMan




----------



## MysteryMan




----------



## MysteryMan




----------



## MysteryMan




----------



## MysteryMan

The video in this 4K release is stunning.


----------



## trh




----------



## MysteryMan




----------



## MysteryMan

Found this in my Christmas stocking. Big improvement over the Blu-ray.


----------



## Edmund




----------



## 907tech

Curling, on Sportsnet.


----------



## MysteryMan




----------



## MysteryMan




----------



## GarrySticc12

Joker


----------



## Rich

GarrySticc12 said:


> Joker


That's a movie that surprised me. Did not think I'd enjoy it. I thought Joaquin Phoenix was superb and deserved the Best Actor award. I was even more surprised when he got that award.

Rich


----------



## CraigerM

I saw one of my favorites during the free movies extra pack.


----------



## Mark Holtz

I've been watching while I was working the following:

Willow (1988)

The Day the Earth Stood Still (1951)

When Worlds Collide (1951)

Dragnet (1954)
84 Charing Cross Road (1987)
Grand Hotel (1932)
Night Flight (1933)
Confessions of a Nazi Spy (1939)
Rollercoaster (1977)
The FBI Story (1959)
The Spirit of St. Louis (1957)
Zero Hour! (1957)
Call Northside 777 (1948)
Casablanca (1942)
Things to Come (1936)
12 Angry Men (1957)
Desk Set (1957)
Airport (1970)


----------



## MysteryMan




----------



## MysteryMan




----------



## MysteryMan




----------



## MysteryMan




----------



## krel




----------



## Mark Holtz




----------



## MysteryMan

I spent the past week enjoying these in my Home Theater Room.


----------



## jimmie57

The Kitchen


----------



## MysteryMan




----------



## Mark Holtz

MysteryMan said:


> View attachment 30694


Completely forgot about that movie. Now, I'm just waiting for a sale.


----------



## TheRatPatrol

MysteryMan said:


> View attachment 30694





Mark Holtz said:


> Completely forgot about that movie. Now, I'm just waiting for a sale.


Good movie


----------



## jimmie57

Green Book

Love and Other Drugs


----------



## MysteryMan

I viewed this on Amazon Prime last night. It's not bad.


----------



## MysteryMan




----------



## MysteryMan




----------



## Mark Holtz

I don't know the Sorcerer, but The Wages Of Fear is worth watching.

Meanwhile.... this....


----------



## MysteryMan

Mark Holtz said:


> I don't know the Sorcerer, but The Wages Of Fear is worth watching.
> 
> Meanwhile.... this....
> View attachment 30723


"Sorcerer" is a 1977 remake of the 1953 classic "The Wages of Fear" directed by William Friedkin and staring Roy Scheider.


----------



## Mark Holtz

MysteryMan said:


> "Sorcerer" is a 1977 remake of the 1953 classic "The Wages of Fear" directed by William Friedkin and staring Roy Scheider.


Still doesn't affect my opinion of the film.... I haven't seen it, so I can't say if it's good or not. It is definitely crawling on my wish list.


----------



## Delroy E Walleye




----------



## steve053

Greyhound
Motherless Brooklyn, surprised how much the wife liked this one
Ford v Ferrari


----------



## steve053

Delroy E Walleye said:


> View attachment 30759


Loved watching the TV show as a kid


----------



## MysteryMan




----------



## Delroy E Walleye




----------



## Delroy E Walleye

steve053 said:


> Loved watching the TV show as a kid


Me too.

Apparently, there were two features before the series.

Trying to get a hold of the second feature, _Night Strangler_ (which I also remember watching ahead of the series as a kid).

These features were allegedly remastered in 4k for the blu-ray editions. (Unfortunately I can't find anything to buy HD for the series, but it's supposedly available on several streamers - don't know if any of those might've used the HD masters for DVD or not - or if there even ever were any...)


----------



## MysteryMan

Delroy E Walleye said:


> Me too.
> 
> Apparently, there were two features before the series.
> 
> Trying to get a hold of the second feature, _Night Strangler_ (which I also remember watching ahead of the series as a kid).
> 
> These features were allegedly remastered in 4k for the blu-ray editions. (Unfortunately I can't find anything to buy HD for the series, but it's supposedly available on several streamers - don't know if any of those might've used the HD masters for DVD or not - or if there even ever were any...)

















Both were released on Blu-ray with the HD 4K restoration on 2 October 2018 and are available on Amazon below $20.00 each.


----------



## Delroy E Walleye

MysteryMan said:


> View attachment 30775
> View attachment 30776
> Both were released on Blu-ray with the HD 4K restoration on 2 October 2018 and are available on Amazon below $20.00 each.


Thanks, got it.

Also, series which is available for sale for less on Prime, but am getting DVD (I prefer "hard copy" for some things).

You know, there's even *VHS* (nod to thread-starter)!


----------



## MysteryMan




----------



## jimmie57

Reruns


----------



## Delroy E Walleye

It's that time of year for my annual dose of "classic" *Shark Schlock*.

These:


































And this:









with its best line,


----------



## TheRatPatrol

jimmie57 said:


> Reruns


I've been watching the original Hawaii Five-O and Mission: Impossible on CBS All Access.


----------



## AngryManMLS

MysteryMan said:


> View attachment 30765


Just picked up the 4K steelbook at Best Buy to finally retire my Criterion DVD. Still keeping that Criterion for any extras not on the 4K edition. Looking forward to watching this over the weekend.


----------



## MysteryMan




----------



## SledgeHammer

VERY slim pickings, but the past few weeks:

* Rogue
* Blackwater: Abyss
* The Vanished
* Game Over, Man
* Ravage
* Ava
* The Furries
* Grayhound
* The Fugitive (2020 Quibi Reboot)
* Scoob

Like I said, slim pickings... The Fugitive I liked. Ava I didn't make it too far. Scoob, once it got past the back story the nostalgia kind of wore off. The rest were mostly watchable if you need something to watch. Varying quality, of course. Megan Fox super believable as a hard core merc .


----------



## Mark Holtz

_The Magnificent Seven_ is a great movie, but have you seen _The Seven Samurai_, which is the original movie that M7 is based off of?


----------



## MysteryMan

Mark Holtz said:


> _The Magnificent Seven_ is a great movie, but have you seen _The Seven Samurai_, which is the original movie that M7 is based off of?










I sure have. I have it on Blu-ray.


----------



## Mark Holtz

Thanks for recommending this film...









No wonder I hadn't really heard of this film. The distribution rights were a mess!


----------



## MysteryMan

Mark Holtz said:


> Thanks for recommending this film...
> 
> View attachment 30847
> 
> 
> No wonder I hadn't really heard of this film. The distribution rights were a mess!

















You're welcome. Here's a couple of little known gems you might like.


----------



## Mark Holtz




----------



## Mark Holtz

BTW: This is the 1939 version of Sabotage. Decent if unremarkable film.


----------



## Mark Holtz




----------



## MysteryMan




----------



## Mark Holtz

Also, Arrow is re-releasing _Silent Running_.


----------



## Mark Holtz




----------



## James Long

Be excellent to each other ...


----------



## MysteryMan




----------



## Delroy E Walleye




----------



## Mark Holtz

WotW Crtierion is something that I'm waiting for on the next Criterion sale at Barnes and Nobile or through the Criterion website.


----------



## Delroy E Walleye

Mark Holtz said:


> WotW Crtierion is something that I'm waiting for on the next Criterion sale at Barnes and Nobile or through the Criterion website.


Finally, we get the long-awaited, well-deserved [4k to HD] resto it's always needed (I've only been waiting about three and a half plus decades for this one!).

Excellent. They did a marvelous job.

(The old Laserdisc never really looked all that much better than any of the TV versions over the decades -- only one I'd ever purchased until this).


----------



## Delroy E Walleye




----------



## MysteryMan




----------



## MysteryMan




----------



## MysteryMan




----------



## Delroy E Walleye




----------



## Delroy E Walleye

​


----------



## Getteau

I watched "The Open House" the other day on NetFlix. It wasn't that great from a scary movie perspective, but the plot twist at the end pushed me over the edge from it being another bad Netflix movie to being an marginally passable movie.


----------



## MysteryMan




----------



## MysteryMan




----------



## MysteryMan




----------



## MysteryMan




----------



## JACKIEGAGA




----------



## Mark Holtz




----------



## MysteryMan




----------



## MysteryMan




----------



## MysteryMan




----------



## MysteryMan




----------



## Mark Holtz




----------



## MysteryMan




----------



## MysteryMan




----------



## Mark Holtz

That was on sale _twice _for $10 at Amazon in the past week.... and I missed both opportunities.


----------



## MysteryMan

Mark Holtz said:


> That was on sale _twice _for $10 at Amazon in the past week.... and I missed both opportunities.


You sure did. I purchased it on Amazon early Monday morning during their Black Friday Deals and got it for $7.99. With tax the total was $8.69. UPS delivered it on Friday!


----------



## MysteryMan




----------



## MysteryMan




----------



## MysteryMan




----------



## MysteryMan




----------



## MysteryMan




----------



## TheRatPatrol

MysteryMan said:


> View attachment 31159


Did we ever figure out what was in the case?


----------



## MysteryMan

TheRatPatrol said:


> Did we ever figure out what was in the case?


No, the case was a MacGuffin.


----------



## MysteryMan




----------



## MysteryMan




----------



## TheRatPatrol

MysteryMan said:


> View attachment 31162


Good Christmas movie.


----------



## Mark Holtz




----------



## MysteryMan




----------



## Mark Holtz

MysteryMan said:


> View attachment 31179


Great movie, and the Criterion release is worthy.

Meanwhile....


----------



## Mark Holtz




----------



## Mark Holtz




----------



## Mark Holtz

Yes, I had to say "Yes" to Dr No.









The sixties were a much different time.


----------



## Mark Holtz




----------



## James Long

I'm surprised the cancel culture hasn't removed those from circulation along with Michael Jackson, Bill Cosby and Gone with the Wind.


----------



## steve053

James Long said:


> I'm surprised the cancel culture hasn't removed those from circulation along with Michael Jackson, Bill Cosby and Gone with the Wind.


LOL Just the other day I was reading an article about how the Blues Brothers, Animal House, and Caddy Shack could never get made in today's environment; and another article about an interview of Lindsey Lohan by David Letterman in the early 2000's that was cancelling Letterman for his behavior toward women (the Letterman interview was cringeworthy, and unfortunately not out of character).


----------



## MysteryMan




----------



## Mark Holtz

MysteryMan said:


> View attachment 31279


Now, why would you want to watch a film directed by Mr. Freeze?

Just completed....








Now watching...


----------



## MysteryMan




----------



## MysteryMan




----------



## techguy88

Went to the theaters for this one. Had to support my favorite cartoon duo from the 90s lol.


----------



## MysteryMan




----------



## Mark Holtz

Compared to the mess that was 1967's _Casino Royale_, this promises to be good.


----------



## b4pjoe




----------



## Mark Holtz




----------



## Mark Holtz




----------



## Mark Holtz




----------



## Mark Holtz




----------



## SledgeHammer

techguy88 said:


> View attachment 31303
> 
> 
> Went to the theaters for this one. Had to support my favorite cartoon duo from the 90s lol.


I tried it and gave up after a few minutes. Dunno if non talking cartoons can hold up for a full movie length lol.


----------



## SledgeHammer

b4pjoe said:


> View attachment 31308
> 
> 
> View attachment 31309


Next 3 Days is really good. I've watched it 2 or 3 times now. Unknown... not so much.


----------



## techguy88

SledgeHammer said:


> I tried it and gave up after a few minutes. Dunno if non talking cartoons can hold up for a full movie length lol.


They could have done a better job. I found the parts with Tom & Jerry fighting authentic to the shorts. It's not an easy thing adopting a non-talking duo for a full movie but I believe it could be done. The plot I feel was the biggest letdown. They had an opportunity to explain why Tom & Jerry headed to New York City but missed it. There is a scene in the trailer showing them leaving their town for NYC but not in the film. Overall I found it to be average (3/5) has good moments, could have been way worse.


----------



## James Long

T&J made money ... I suppose that is the important part. 
A scene in a trailer not in the movie? It has happened before but isn't a good idea. I have seen trailers that were more exciting than the movie due to packing a lot of action into a short trailer.


----------



## MysteryMan




----------



## Mark Holtz




----------



## Mark Holtz




----------



## Mark Holtz




----------



## Mark Holtz




----------



## Mark Holtz




----------



## MysteryMan




----------



## MysteryMan




----------



## MysteryMan




----------



## MysteryMan




----------



## TheRatPatrol

MysteryMan - How was it?


----------



## MysteryMan

TheRatPatrol said:


> MysteryMan - How was it?


It's a good movie worth watching but story is nothing like the Tom Clancy novel. UHD picture quality is excellent with audio that will give your surround system a good workout. If you decide to watch this make sure you view the end credits.


----------



## harsh

_Without Remorse_ stands on its own as a good story. It borrows from the novel but certainly isn't a screenplay for it.

The biographies say that Michael B. Smith is 6', but I'm betting he's quite a bit shorter than that. Almost everyone else in the movie (female characters included) appears taller outside of Jamie Bell (5'7").


----------



## MysteryMan

harsh said:


> _Without Remorse_ stands on its own as a good story. It borrows from the novel but certainly isn't a screenplay for it.
> 
> The biographies say that Michael B. Smith is 6', but I'm betting he's quite a bit shorter than that. Almost everyone else in the movie (female characters included) appears taller outside of Jamie Bell (5'7").


Yes, this movie is entertaining but in reality it's way too politically correct and falls short on being "technically correct" as Clancy is in his novels. The only thing borrowed from the novel is the title and a handful of characters. As I stated, the story is nothing like the Tom Clancy novel.


----------



## Mark Holtz




----------



## Mark Holtz




----------



## MysteryMan




----------



## MysteryMan




----------



## MysteryMan




----------



## MysteryMan




----------



## MysteryMan




----------



## MysteryMan




----------



## MysteryMan




----------



## MysteryMan




----------



## MysteryMan




----------



## MysteryMan




----------



## MysteryMan




----------



## Davenlr

The Tomorrow War on Prime. Good SciFi movie. Great Aliens.


----------



## TheRatPatrol




----------



## TheRatPatrol




----------



## MysteryMan




----------



## b4pjoe




----------



## MysteryMan




----------



## WestDC




----------



## Mark Holtz

TheRatPatrol said:


> View attachment 31540


The same.


----------



## MysteryMan




----------



## b4pjoe




----------



## MysteryMan




----------



## MysteryMan




----------



## MysteryMan




----------



## Mark Holtz

Three great Criterion titles!


----------



## MysteryMan




----------



## MysteryMan




----------



## krel




----------



## MysteryMan




----------



## Mark Holtz




----------



## Edmund

"A wetsuit in vermillion? Just what one needs at night!!!"


----------



## MysteryMan




----------



## MysteryMan




----------



## Mark Holtz

_Vertigo _and _Rear Window_... two films which were intentionally out of circulation from 1968 to 1983 by the Hitchcock estate.

Meanwhile...


----------



## Mark Holtz




----------



## MysteryMan




----------



## Mark Holtz




----------



## Mark Holtz

Guilty pleasure. The other three..... not so much.


----------



## MysteryMan




----------



## Mark Holtz

DVD quality.


----------



## Mark Holtz

I actually am watching this in 4K rather than 1080p.


----------



## MysteryMan




----------



## Mark Holtz




----------



## Mark Holtz




----------



## Mark Holtz




----------



## Mark Holtz




----------



## TheRatPatrol

Must be movie day.


----------



## Mark Holtz

Just crunching away at some work, so I put on some familiar movies to play in the background.


----------



## Mark Holtz




----------



## Mark Holtz




----------



## Mark Holtz




----------



## Mark Holtz




----------



## Mark Holtz

Yes, it's a repeat, but it's a good repeat. Also, I really can't have the 1920 version playing in the background.


----------



## Mark Holtz




----------



## Mark Holtz




----------



## Mark Holtz

View attachment 31768


----------



## Mark Holtz

View attachment 31769


----------



## Mark Holtz

View attachment 31770


----------



## harsh

Black Widow may well have turned me entirely off of action movies directed by women. Wonder Woman 1984 was disjointed but this is just uncomfortable.


----------



## Mark Holtz

View attachment 31771


Somehow, I've seen this before as a _Star Trek_ episode.


----------



## MysteryMan

Mark Holtz said:


> View attachment 31771
> 
> 
> Somehow, I've seen this before as a _Star Trek_ episode.


Close, but it was "The Enemy Below" and the Star Trek episode "Balance of Terror" you're thinking of.


----------



## Mark Holtz

MysteryMan said:


> Close, but it was "The Enemy Below" and the Star Trek episode "Balance of Terror" you're thinking of.


Very close, and both are in my collection.

View attachment 31772


----------



## Mark Holtz

View attachment 31773


----------



## Mark Holtz

View attachment 31780


----------



## Mark Holtz

View attachment 31781


----------



## Mark Holtz

View attachment 31783


----------



## Mark Holtz

View attachment 31784


----------



## Mark Holtz

View attachment 31785


----------



## Mark Holtz

View attachment 31787


----------



## b4pjoe




----------



## Mark Holtz

View attachment 31790


----------



## Mark Holtz

View attachment 31791


----------



## Mark Holtz

View attachment 31792


----------



## Mark Holtz

Oldie but goodie. 
View attachment 31793


----------



## MysteryMan




----------



## MysteryMan




----------



## Mark Holtz

Lets see here...

Skyjacked (1972)
The Towering Inferno (1974)
Network (1976)
Desperate Journey (1942)
Sabotage (1939)


----------



## MysteryMan




----------



## MysteryMan




----------



## krel

A few good men in 4k


----------



## MysteryMan




----------



## Mark Holtz

White Heat (1949)
Contact (1997)
Woman of the Year (1942)
Dragnet (1954) - Widescreen Version


----------



## MysteryMan




----------



## scooper

In the movie Theater - The latest version of Dune. If they can keep it up for the whole series (at least 2 movies / book) it has the promise of being awesome.


----------



## MysteryMan




----------



## MysteryMan




----------



## Mark Holtz

Twelve O'Clock High (1949)
The Harvey Girls (1946)
The Kings Speech (2010)
The Right Stuff (1983)
Eraser (1996)
Panic in Year Zero! (1962)


----------



## Mark Holtz

Dune: Part One (2021)
The Poseidon Adventure (1972)
The Getaway (1972)


----------



## James Long

James Bond: Spectre (2015)
James Bond: No Time To Die (2021)

I watched the first 30 of No Time To Die before realizing I had not seen Spectre ... so I had to go back.


----------



## MysteryMan




----------



## MysteryMan




----------



## MysteryMan




----------



## MysteryMan




----------



## TheRatPatrol

Great Christmas….uh action…..uh……great Christmas action movie. 🙂


----------



## MysteryMan




----------



## James Long

MysteryMan said:


> View attachment 31961


It should be interesting to see how they handle the next Bond film.


----------



## MysteryMan




----------



## MysteryMan




----------



## TheRatPatrol

The original Equalizer was great.


----------



## MysteryMan

TheRatPatrol said:


> The original Equalizer was great.


Christmas present from my wife!


----------



## TheRatPatrol

MysteryMan said:


> Christmas present from my wife!


Outstanding. HD?


----------



## MysteryMan

TheRatPatrol said:


> Outstanding. HD?


DVD but very good source material which both my Sony UBP-X1100ES and my Sony UBP-X800M2 upscale to near Blu-ray quality.


----------



## MysteryMan




----------



## MysteryMan




----------



## TheRatPatrol

Private Pyle!


----------



## MysteryMan




----------



## MysteryMan




----------



## MysteryMan




----------



## MysteryMan




----------



## MysteryMan




----------



## MysteryMan




----------



## krel

MysteryMan said:


> View attachment 31985


great movie


----------



## krel




----------



## BethanyAllen

I just watched The Batman.


----------



## krel




----------



## b4pjoe




----------



## MysteryMan




----------



## b4pjoe




----------



## MysteryMan




----------



## MysteryMan




----------



## MysteryMan




----------



## MysteryMan




----------



## b4pjoe

Lost brain cells I will never get back.


----------



## MysteryMan




----------



## MysteryMan




----------



## Edmund

"The Well" from 1951.


----------



## krel




----------



## krel




----------



## MysteryMan




----------



## MysteryMan




----------



## MysteryMan




----------



## Kortin

Just finished watching Knives out


----------



## MysteryMan




----------



## MysteryMan




----------



## krel

atmos is amazing one of the best mixes i heard in a while


----------



## krel

MysteryMan said:


> View attachment 32259


this one looks good to


----------



## krel

for tonights flick


----------



## MysteryMan




----------



## krel

can't wait to watch house of the dragon next month


----------



## krel

Dude111 said:


> Its something very beautiful


i could never watch VHS in todays world


----------



## MysteryMan




----------



## MysteryMan




----------



## MysteryMan




----------



## MysteryMan




----------



## MysteryMan




----------



## MysteryMan




----------



## MysteryMan




----------



## MysteryMan




----------



## b4pjoe




----------



## MysteryMan




----------



## MysteryMan




----------



## MysteryMan




----------



## MysteryMan




----------



## MysteryMan




----------



## Mike Lang




----------



## MysteryMan




----------



## MysteryMan




----------



## MysteryMan




----------



## MysteryMan




----------



## MysteryMan




----------



## MysteryMan




----------



## MysteryMan




----------



## MysteryMan




----------



## MysteryMan




----------



## MysteryMan




----------



## MysteryMan




----------



## SledgeHammer

Violent Night was pretty good for a one time watch.


----------



## SledgeHammer

MysteryMan said:


> View attachment 32734


Good movie, as was #2. #3 started to go off the rails. #4 & 5 were train wrecks. Bruce heavily tarnished his legacy with 20 years of straight to video garbage.


----------



## TheRatPatrol




----------



## MysteryMan




----------

